# 13" Southbend Lathe Stupid Question



## Old Iron (Mar 5, 2011)

When I got this thing it had sit out side a long time. The inside of the spindle was rusty, I took the head apart this morning and cleaned up the inside of the spindle. Wire brushed and polished it, I've never had or use a 5C collet adapter.

When I put in in place it won't go all the way in about 3/16 from being in. I think I have the right one I even blued it to see if there was any burs in the spindle.

Anyone got any ideas?

Paul


----------



## HSS (Mar 5, 2011)

Paul, I have a 13 w/collets and I don't think mine goes all the way in either. I'll. Hd k when I get back home. 

Pat


----------



## Starlight Tools (Mar 5, 2011)

5C collets have a pin in the holder that registers in a slot in the side of the collet, similar to an R8 collet, did you make sure they were lined up?

Walter


----------



## Old Iron (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: 13*



			
				starlight_tools link=topic=1232.msg6031#msg6031 date=1299364709 said:
			
		

> 5C collets have a pin in the holder that registers in a slot in the side of the collet, similar to an R8 collet, did you make sure they were lined up?
> 
> Walter



Walter it is the adapter not the collet they work fine, Don't know whats up with it. Thanks for the replys!

Paul

It is the


----------



## Old Iron (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: 13*



			
				HSS link=topic=1232.msg6023#msg6023 date=1299359243 said:
			
		

> Paul, I have a 13 w/collets and I don't think mine goes all the way in either. I'll. Hd k when I get back home.
> 
> Pat



Ok Pat thanks, Maybe there not supposed to it just seems like they should.

Paul


----------



## HSS (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: 13*

Paul,

Mine looks to be 3/16 proud also. Still a good tight fit in any case.

Pat


----------



## Old Iron (Mar 5, 2011)

Pat:
 Thanks for going to the trouble to do that it just didn't seem right to me.

Paul


----------



## HSS (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey Paul, no problem. Just out of town looking at new mowers trying to decide which one the missus wanted.

Pat


----------



## swbrooks (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: 13*

There should be a gap behind the collet adapter. There is usually a threaded spindle nose protector that screws on the spindle behind the adapter to protect it and to assist in removing the adapter. See photo attached

Steve


----------



## HSS (Mar 10, 2011)

IBD Steve, mine doesn't have that threaded spindle nut. That surely would make it easier to remove the adapter. 

Pat


----------

